# unique problem.



## SmallFeesh (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the forums! I currently have a unique problem, I have a 110 gallon tank, problem is, is I am setting it up on a stand that was originally created by previous owners of the house as a breakfast nook or bar area. I thought it would be neat to put my fish tank on it. As well it may be. however the issue is the hoses for the Fluval. Because all 4 sides of the tank are visible from 3 rooms I cant have hoses hanging off the back, so my plan was to run all hoses/cords on the side of the tank and box it in eventually so they wouldnt be seen. problem is the side of the tank has a large glass shelf thing, making it impossible to run the hoses without kinking them badly. Below are pictures of the tank and the side. 

The only thing I can think of to do is run PVC pipe around the top and connect it to the plastic hose. I bought new clear hose at Home Depot.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds like a perfect time to hard line your filter. 
go to your local hardware store, buy some PVC with the same diameter as your hoses, some elbow fittings, and hose clamps, and your well on your way.


----------

